# Two holding cichlids in same tank?



## aandreasen63 (Jan 21, 2014)

I have a holding female in a 20gal all by herself tank she has been holding for 14 days. I just noticed another holding female in my main tank I have been out if town for a few days so I'm not exactly sure hold many days but it can't be more than 4. Is it ok to put her in the tank with the other holding female? Will there be a problem when the other female spits?


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

What are the dimensions of the 20 gallon? What kind of rock work or hiding spaces are in the tank?

Holding moms have some kind of instinct for picking up eggs and young fry. Aside from potential territorial issues, you might experience that when mom #1 spits her fry, mom #2 may scoop them up. I've had this happen before.

If it were me, I'd leave the 2nd mom in the main tank until the first mom spits - unless she is really being harassed.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

what type of fish are we talking about?


----------



## scooter31707 (Aug 24, 2012)

another option you can buy one of the screen net dividers for the tank. they are pretty cheap. I have used one in the past and helped out alot.


----------



## aandreasen63 (Jan 21, 2014)

sumthinfishy said:


> what type of fish are we talking about?


Mom #1 is a electric blue ahli and mom #2 is a sunshine peacock. So far mom 2 is doing well in out main tank they aren't harassing her like they did with mom 1 do I am going to try and leave her in there until mom 1 spits then I will probably get a divider for the tank.


----------



## aandreasen63 (Jan 21, 2014)

Kanorin said:


> What are the dimensions of the 20 gallon? What kind of rock work or hiding spaces are in the tank?
> 
> Holding moms have some kind of instinct for picking up eggs and young fry. Aside from potential territorial issues, you might experience that when mom #1 spits her fry, mom #2 may scoop them up. I've had this happen before.
> 
> If it were me, I'd leave the 2nd mom in the main tank until the first mom spits - unless she is really being harassed.


Thank you I think that is what I am
Going to do and if they start to harasser her ill just buy a divider for the smaller tank.


----------

